# AMR SoCal



## Thricenotrice (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey everybody. I know there's tons of stuff on here and everywhere about different divisions and what not with AMR here in SoCal, but I'm still looking for answers. 

Backstory: I'm already working as a medic in Tulare County as a medic, but I also work for a branch of AMR in a EMT only division (you can guess who) down here. I want to transfer somewhere as a medic, but I don't want to move due to life reasons. Therefore, I'm looking for a division that does mainly (if not all) 24s or greater. I'm starting the transfer process with Ventura, but am open to suggestions. San Diego, Deserts, IE, wherever. I currently drive 3 hours to my medic job for 2 days at a time, so anything less than that is an upgrade. 

Obviously the more pay the better, given that its a decent system to work in. Hopefully you guys can help me out! 

Ps I started this thread because I was hijacking another and felt bad.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 28, 2013)

AMR Victorville has a weekly 24 hour shift opening up soon for a medic position. Alternates between 72 hours a week, 96 hours a week. Kelly schedule I believe. Worth a shot.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 28, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> AMR Victorville has a weekly 24 hour shift opening up soon for a medic position. Alternates between 72 hours a week, 96 hours a week. Kelly schedule I believe. Worth a shot.



So 72 one week, 96 the next? That's a lot of scheduled ot if that's correct. They don't have a system where a PT employee is going to move into that spot and I will take the PT spot? Any idea on medic starting pay there? Thanks for the input


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah that's the schedule, lots of OT but you're always running/posting. Your pay rate is reduced though for 24s, like $10.50-$13 an hour. And I'm pretty sure you can score a part time gig if you wanted.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 28, 2013)

Gotcha. Seems worth looking in to. Just to clarify I am looking for FT work, just was trying to understand the system over there. Thanks again, any more info is always appreciated it. 

Anybody else? PM's are always welcome as well. Thanks everybody


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Yeah that's the schedule, lots of OT but you're always running/posting. Your pay rate is reduced though for 24s, like $10.50-$13 an hour. And I'm pretty sure you can score a part time gig if you wanted.



Paid for 24 out of 24 hours I assume....and none of that "paid for 15 hours and only while on calls at night unless you have less than 2 hours of downtime" crap, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

For San Bernardino and Riverside Counties AMR mostly runs 12 hour units. It's mostly System Status Management (posting on street corners) with some divisions offering hard posts. 

Generally said the 24 hour shifts that come along (not many) are fought over due to everyone wanting them. Once again generally the people who have been with the company for a long time get the 24 hour cars. It's based off a point system. You get 2 points for every month you have been with the division. We have several employees who are +300 points. And they always get the shift they want.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Paid for 24 out of 24 hours I assume....and none of that "paid for 15 hours and only while on calls at night unless you have less than 2 hours of downtime" crap, right?



I'm not sure about the AMR divisions that are union but for the non-union ones it's 24 hours of straight pay.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 28, 2013)

firefite said:


> I'm not sure about the AMR divisions that are union but for the non-union ones it's 24 hours of straight pay.


Union is the same. 24 out of 24 (at a reduced rate of course when compared to short hour cars)...oh and a free hour if you miss a meal break.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 28, 2013)

Victorville 24s are always up for grabs because no one wants them, seriously. They get posted and ran to the ground. Anyways, all 24 hours are paid and it's all over time after 40 hours in a week.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Victorville 24s are always up for grabs because no one wants them, seriously. They get posted and ran to the ground. Anyways, all 24 hours are paid and it's all over time after 40 hours in a week.



In my area we have one 24 hour car that has 3 crews that rotate (A shift, B shift, C shift). The car gets ran to the ground usually they get 10-20 transports in a 24 hour shift. 

However crews like it because it is in the worst town that we have. So they get a lot of GSW and stabbings along with a good amount of actual emergencies. They are also one of 2 units that normally will not get any IFTs. 

We also have a 48 hour car that is dedicated to an solar project for 2 years. In the past year they have had 2 AMAs and 1 transport (just drive 10 miles and hand off to another crew)


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 28, 2013)

What division is that firefite? And about the riverside/SB parts I figured that I wouldn't be able to do 24s, so those are out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> What division is that firefite? And about the riverside/SB parts I figured that I wouldn't be able to do 24s, so those are out.



Name change. It's still firefite haha. It's Palm Springs Division.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 28, 2013)

But I'm assuming as a new hire I wouldn't be able toget on those 24s ya?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> But I'm assuming as a new hire I wouldn't be able toget on those 24s ya?



You could pick up the shifts when someone takes PTO (not very often). The only way as a new hire to get on a 24 hour car here is if you partner with an EMT who has been working at our division for 10+ years.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 28, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> What division is that firefite? And about the riverside/SB parts I figured that I wouldn't be able to do 24s, so those are out.



Who said Riverside division doesn't have 24s? I mentioned they did on one of my last post.

As a new hire you can most likely get a 24 but they are they one where you will get ran to the ground for the most part. Even as PT the PTers that work FT hours make more because there is daily pages for Medic Double time. I'm talking at least 3-6 DT medic Shifts a day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Who said Riverside division doesn't have 24s? I mentioned they did on one of my last post.
> 
> As a new hire you can most likely get a 24 but they are they one where you will get ran to the ground for the most part. Even as PT the PTers that work FT hours make more because there is daily pages for Medic Double time. I'm talking at least 3-6 DT medic Shifts a day.



We have that for both EMT and medic. I love working double time as an EMT haha.


----------



## Imacho (Mar 28, 2013)

AMR's DT pay still won't match my 1.5x pay.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 28, 2013)

Imacho said:


> AMR's DT pay still won't match my 1.5x pay.



Doesn't MEDIC start their medics at 14.5? If that is so then AMR pays better here in the IE


----------



## mlutge (Mar 28, 2013)

If its 24's, SoCal AMR, and decent pay you want...Ventura County is where you want to be.


----------



## Imacho (Mar 29, 2013)

No. I was started at $15.50 and within a year, I upgraded to $19.00/hr


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 29, 2013)

Where's that? Out of curiosity


----------



## Imacho (Mar 29, 2013)

Charlotte NC. I moved from so cal to here for better employment.


----------



## VCEMT (Mar 29, 2013)

mlutge said:


> If its 24's, SoCal AMR, and decent pay you want...Ventura County is where you want to be.



Mmhmm.

Some may say that we are limited in what we can do, however, that's mostly from people that can't get hired here.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I put in my transfer for Ventura but according to my hr I just missed the interviews. Dang! Hopefully she's mistaken. 

Anybody know anything about SD Amr?


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Mar 31, 2013)

You didn't want to work AMR Tulare County?


----------

